# sexy spartan helmet overthrow lower from Rainier Arms



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

https://www.rainierarms.com/rainier-arms-overthrow-stripped-lower-receiver-pre-order/

wish i had the extra 270 since the price goes up after august 31st :vs_mad:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

QD, this does not apply to you, I hope...
There is an immense truth behind "a fool and his money are soon parted".

Honestly, $300 for a fashion statement on a rifle?
You could have most of a gun for that price.

That said... if you've got the scratch, I'm not one to tell a man how to spend it.
But I might laugh.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> QD, this does not apply to you, I hope...
> There is an immense truth behind "a fool and his money are soon parted".
> 
> Honestly, $300 for a fashion statement on a rifle?
> ...


same can be said about your computer you dont need more then a 200 dollar netbook so a 500-2000 dollar desktop or laptop is a waste of money and anything from apple is a super waste of money 

you dont need more then a little 4 cylinder car to get around so that jacked up 4 wheel drive truck is a waste of money 

you dont need more then a little military style cot to sleep so that king size bed is a waste of money 

you dont need a derpy cowboy hat when a 50 cent base ball cap from goodwill will do the job 

so basically same reason you would do any of that stuff :vs_cool:

list goes on hehe also its more then a fashion statement its a statement of F*$% your liberal gun control im a free man come take them to the anti-gun pundits out there. It is not in my future unless learn to mill a 0% lower from a solid block slightly larger then a basic lower since it will need a little extra material up front for the design since im not rich lol.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> same can be said about your computer you dont need more then a 200 dollar netbook so a 500-2000 dollar desktop or laptop is a waste of money and anything from apple is a super waste of money
> 
> you dont need more then a little 4 cylinder car to get around so that jacked up 4 wheel drive truck is a waste of money
> 
> ...


Oh give me a break.
I never said anything about what one needs or wants.
It's a large amount of money for a gimmick that adds nothing but "flair".

My $1000 computer outperforms any netbook at literally any task.
My 5.0 F-150 out hauls any 4 cylinder.
My queen size bed sleeps 2 people.
My hat covers my neck and ears from the blazing sun.

These add FUNCTION for a higher price.

That lower is a fashion gimmick that adds nothing.
Again, not saying anyone *shouldn't* buy it, but I'm gonna laugh at the fool.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Oh give me a break.
> I never said anything about what one needs or wants.
> It's a large amount of money for a gimmick that adds nothing but "flair".
> 
> ...


you dont need the extra function for every day thus the same applies  also a netbook will surf just as fast as 4000 pc it is only slow when it needs a lot of memory or processing power 

i also never said you should get those things just that you dont need them  so i can laugh at your logic just as much. its fitting you chose an F-150 though as they are Found On Road Destitute all the time hehe <3 btw diesels are better and the fuel can be stored longer then gas. also i actually like ford but only their stuff 1970 and older then again same with the other brands lol back when they built em to last. anyhow you are welcome to your opinion.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I buy my laptops reconditioned for around $100.00, so there.:vs_smirk:

I break at least one a year, not fail, break, like drop.:vs_mad:

My 4.0 Grand Cherokees are stock, but can pull my trailers with a ton of stuff.

You can take that logo and get a silk screen decal done for $25.00, print enough for all you guns.

Having that on a rifle you shoot someone with is going to have grave consequences in a court of law.

I learned a long time ago, it is far better to be a grey man than another type.

There are no stickers on my Jeeps showing anything, just a licence plate with my call sign on one.

It is not all about what we need but want, and work for, it's your money, enjoy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That's the freedom, spend your hard earned money on what ever the heck you feel like.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> you dont need the extra function for every day thus the same applies  also a netbook will surf just as fast as 4000 pc it is only slow when it needs a lot of memory or processing power
> 
> i also never said you should get those things just that you dont need them  so i can laugh at your logic just as much. its fitting you chose an F-150 though as they are Found On Road Destitute all the time hehe <3 btw diesels are better and the fuel can be stored longer then gas. also i actually like ford but only their stuff 1970 and older then again same with the other brands lol back when they built em to last. anyhow you are welcome to your opinion.


Good Lord...
Yet again, I will state that this was NEVER about what one needs or wants. And since you can't possibly know what my "every day" entails, you can't make such an asinine statement without looking like a pompous ass.
It is a silly gimmick for far too much money that adds no function whatsoever. That is all.
You need perspective, mate.

I think we should end this before it gets worse.
I'll reiterate my point from the beginning. Buy whatever the hell you like. But don't expect that everyone will agree on the value, and many will find it ridiculous and humorous.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Good Lord...
> Yet again, I will state that this was NEVER about what one needs or wants. And since you can't possibly know what my "every day" entails, you can't make such an asinine statement without looking like a pompous ass.
> It is a silly gimmick for far too much money that adds no function whatsoever. That is all.
> You need perspective, mate.
> ...


what ever it is obvious you are just trolling so ill give you a 1/10 for effort and just laugh at your attempt to be a complete douche only asinine statements came from you. I am done before you escalate it any more.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Cool enough design. Does it facilitate faster/smoother mag swaps? 

When I assembled my tricked out lower, I bought the Spikes "Crusader" lower receiver that I'd been admiring for some time. It was, in fact, on sale and cheaper than comparable quality basic models. I guess it was God's will that I did my build with it! I assume he also wanted me to go with the Vltor A5 stock and Geissele SSA-E trigger ... at least, that's what I told myself


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> what ever it is obvious you are just trolling so ill give you a 1/10 for effort and just laugh at your attempt to be a complete douche only asinine statements came from you. I am done before you escalate it any more.


If I was trolling, it would have been far worse.
I was expressing what is called an "opinion".
It's not my fault if your snowflake psyche was unable to cope, and got offended.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm not sure one should be buying new guns if they are broke and out of work. As someone said in this thread, we can all soend our money how we want; but, when we are spending other people's money, it may change the game...


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

My opinion.....

Not sure I'd buy it. In fact, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't. But that's just me. To me it looks cool as hell, and at first thought I like the idea of riocking the Spartan design on an AR. Then I do the pros/cons in my head...

Pros
1) Looks cool. I'm normally a "function over form" kind of guy, but I do like the way it looks.
2) It would be much easier to tell your rifle from your buddies when sitting in the rack. Maybe this isn't a real issue for most, but it would set your's apart.
3) It definitely makes a statement.

Cons
1) It's non-standard, and that always runs the risk of adding complications or malfunctions, even if it's a minimal chance.
2) I'm worried that the detailing on the unit (like the front separation in the helmet, and others) could cause issues where a mag could get hung-up, etc, if you were trying to rapidly change mags, especially under duress/stress. I'm not personally a fan of any cosmetic details that can cause any functional impairment.
3) It definitely makes a statement.
4) It likely adds cost to a weapon system for no reason other than cosmetic. As I mentioned before, I'm a function over form guy.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

$300 bucks buys a lot of rice and beans... or lottery tickets


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As others have stated, your money, buy what you want. I am fine with buying any quality stripped or 80% lower when I need one, or find one at a good deal.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just looked at the sight, it is machined from an investment casting .

Look at the front view, you can see the part line from the mold.

I have seen cast lowers break through the front take down pin trunnions.


----------

